# 나도 어쩔 수 없었어.



## wonlon

가: 너같은 사람은 난 정말 싫어.
나: 나도 어쩔 수 없*었*어. 이해해줘.

I don't understand why it is past tense in "어쩔 수 없*었*어", doesn't it refer to a present state that he has no method to cope with something?


----------



## ddungbo

I think by his/her saying 나도 어쩔 수 없었어 the speaker points to a certain past occasion that he/she now takes as an excuse. The corresponding present expression would be 나도 어쩔 수 없어. If you want to be clear on this, you need to provide some extra context, especially what it is that the speaker couldn't help but do.


----------



## kenjoluma

"There WAS nothing else I could do."

It ought to be a past tense.


----------



## ddungbo

kenjoluma said:


> "There WAS nothing else I could do."



Oh, yeah, this is a better translation. ^^


----------

